# Radiohead's Jonny Greenwood orchestral piece called "Water"



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I always wondered if your username was RH inspired! I love the latest album, I'll have to listen to this piece when I get the chance!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I think I'd like it better with the rest of RH adding parts to it. It feels more like rock than Classical to my ears.


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I think I'd like it better with the rest of RH adding parts to it. It feels more like rock than Classical to my ears.


Rock? :lol: You can't be serious


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Radiohead style Rock. Something like Burn the Witch.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It could be a rock anthem.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It's still really amazing how it is. I just wonder what it would be with Thom's vocals on it!


----------

